# Vlahovic è della Juve. E' fatta. 75 mln alla Fiorentina.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


----------



## eldero (25 Gennaio 2022)

Investimento veramente alto. Nel rischio, per i viola affare clamoroso a livello di plusvalenza. Occhio a loro in ottica Europa nei prossimi 2/3 anni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Bho io sinceramente ho 50% di compassione per il serbo ( per farla breve rivedo la stessa minghiata Donnarumma PSG ) e 50 % per la dimenticanza che l'anima della squadra è e sarà sempre il centrocampo! se vendono l'unico che ha delle sembianze da regista ( bentacur) potrei gioire nel vedere la versione mortolivo juventino..


----------



## UDG (25 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo sia un flop


----------



## shevchampions (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Immagino le prime giornate in panchina e Allegri: "si deve ambientare, deve capire cos'è la Juventus". Leggi: deve imparare a giocare dietro la linea della palla e a "mordere le caviglie".

Rimango convinto che Vlahovic sia un grandissimo giocatore, ma che abbia fatto la scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Come diceva qualcuno ?
"Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"

Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Se Commisso, come credo, reinvestirà e saprà fare mercato intelligente come l'han fatto finora, la Fiorentina rischia di diventare una contenter serissima per un piazzamento in Champions nei campionati a venire.


----------



## UDG (25 Gennaio 2022)

Adios quarto posto. Credete ancora di arrivare davanti a questi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno ?
> "Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"
> 
> Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


Attendo fiducioso la famosa "causa agli agenti" che impediscono agli assistiti di rinnovare. Quando ci renderemo conto che Elliott sta radendo al suolo la parte sportiva sarà sempre troppo tardi. L'anno prossimo sarà la solita estate trascorsa a raffazzonare i soliti 5 o 6 prestiti/parametri zero.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno ?
> "Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"
> 
> Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


Come siamo caduti in basso..
Sempre daccordo con i tuoi commenti


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


M A L E D E T T I


----------



## Giangy (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Spero che fa la fine di Bernarda, ma credo dato l'investimento, sarà come Chiesa.


----------



## sacchino (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Una follia


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.



Centravanti perfetto per noi, ma figuriamoci... Non so nemmeno cosa scrivere, la notizia si commenta da sola, come Gosens all' Inter.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Adios quarto posto. Credete ancora di arrivare davanti a questi?


Yes


----------



## UDG (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Yes


Si è visto, contro di loro infatti, li abbiamo messi sotto tutta la partita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Si è visto, contro di loro infatti, li abbiamo messi sotto tutta la partita


ma cosa c'entra? campo inguardabile
rigore negato dopo 5 minuti
palla che passa a 5 cm dall'incrocio
0 pericoli Giroud che fa la sponda invece che tirare.. comunque da quando una partita riassume il rendimento di tutto l'anno?

Loro hanno subito dal Venezia  quindi?


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

La cosa bella è che Maldini non solo ha detto che uno come lui non possiamo permettercelo, ma neanche uno inferiore.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

Per fortuna ragazzi il quarto posto, necessita di mega suicidio per essere perso.

Almeno per quest' anno.

Altrimenti c' era da sudare freddo fin da adesso.


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ragazzi il quarto posto, necessita di mega suicidio per essere perso.
> 
> Almeno per quest' anno.
> 
> Altrimenti c' era da sudare freddo fin da adesso.



tra un paio di mesi ci renderemo conto del valore del punto fatto in casa con questi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

p.s. Arthur bentacur e Ramsey in uscita..
chi li sostituisce i 2 centrocampisti ? 
sento puzza di all in disperato


----------



## Zlatan87 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ci stanno rispedendo nell'oblio da cui veniamo... in barba a debiti, bilanci, ecc.
ora mi pare evidente anche ai più accaniti Elliot's boy che le ambizioni stanno a zero. Conta solo la sostenibilità e il pareggio di Bilancio. Che non mi parlino più di scudetto per cortesia, non si può competere.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica speranza (noi possiamo sperare solo in questo) è che magari si riveli la classica sòla alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Per fortuna ragazzi il quarto posto, necessita di mega suicidio per essere perso.*
> 
> Almeno per quest' anno.
> 
> Altrimenti c' era da sudare freddo fin da adesso.



Da metà gennaio a marzo/aprile noi siamo abituati ai suicidi.
E dal momento che quest'anno abbiamo anticipato i tempi,occhio che la crisi potrebbe durare anche più del previsto..


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Va be dai ciao. Dall anno prossimo di nuovo scudetti a ripetizione.
E ora guardiamoci alle spalle.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza (noi possiamo sperare solo in questo) è che magari si riveli la classica sòla alla Fiorentina.


Se fa come Chiesa siam rovinati


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo per noi Vlahovic è fortissimo ed è un gran colpo per la Juve. Adesso sarebbe il momento adatto per far avverare tutte le profezie del forum che lo definivano un cesso.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza (noi possiamo sperare solo in questo) è che magari si riveli la classica sòla alla Fiorentina.


Come Bernardeschi, perchè se è come Chiesa siamo fregati.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


E per me questi non si fermano nemmeno qui. Ne vedremo delle altre nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

E decade anche l'alibi che spende nessuno dopo le leggende sui prossimi fallimenti.

Bene così, così aumenta il già folto club dei non evoluti.
Ad appoggiarli resterà giusto qualche temerario suma.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno ?
> "Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"
> 
> Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


Non lo diceva solo qualcuno ma in tantissimi. Ti fa cadere le palle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Colpo clamoroso a gennaio, giocatore che ormai sembra sbocciato, credo si ambienterà subito e segnerà parecchio.. Occhio che anche in CL uno così ti cambia gli obbiettivi.. Passi due turni e arrivi quarto invece di uscire subito e arrivare 5° e te lo sei già pagato.. 
Grande colpo, azzardo eh.. Ma bisogna ammettere che avremmo dovuto farlo noi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> p.s. Arthur bentacur e Ramsey in uscita..
> chi li sostituisce i 2 centrocampisti ?
> sento puzza di all in disperato


Si parla di nandez del cagliari in prestito che male non è.
Chiaramente se esce qualcuno verrà sostituito e magari uscissero tutti e 3


----------



## Roger84 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Vediamo come finiscono la campagna acquisti/cessioni, ma certo che se rimangono così con in più Vlahovic e noi ci presentiamo con il pur talentuoso ma acerbo per ovvie ragioni Lazetic.........


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Juve: Vlahovic
Inter: Gosens
Milan: payroller


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dai che ora gazidis ,punto nell'orgoglio, risponde con qualche colpo dei suoi.

Voglio il pastificio mosciarelli sulle maglie come sponsor.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si parla di nandez del cagliari in prestito che male non è.
> Chiaramente se esce qualcuno verrà sostituito e magari uscissero tutti e 3


Scusa ma Nandez sarebbe ennesimo fuori ruolo 
almeno che non sia per sostituire chiesa 
ma così diventa un ripiego strettissimo


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


sa tanto di All-in, con il "paracadute" di poter non riscattare Chiesa in caso di mancata qualificazione Champions (se si qualificano hanno l'obbligo).
Cerchiamo di fargli perdere questo All-in e vediamo cosa capita


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma Nandez sarebbe ennesimo fuori ruolo


Perché fuori ruolo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché fuori ruolo?


perché gioca da mezzala.. ala al massimo
come centrale non l'ho mai visto


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dedicato a tutti quelli che "si ma gli altri che acquisti fanno?" "Eeeeeh ma ora falliscono!" e ai tifosi che hanno smesso di fare i tifosi per prendere la calcolatrice in mano e fare i ragionieri di sto ca. Questa è la risposta che vi meritate.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché gioca da mezzala.. ala al massimo
> come centrale non l'ho mai visto


Infatti la mezzala deve fare


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2022)

VERGOGNA, Elliot sono dei pagliacci. Che si vergognino tutti. Non andrò più allo stadio, col ****o che gli do i miei soldi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti la mezzala deve fare


quindi se non gioca Locatelli (altro adattato)
chi gioca ??? sto parlando del cosiddetto regista che detta i tempi.. forse Dybala come l'ultima partita?


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> p.s. Arthur bentacur e Ramsey in uscita..
> chi li sostituisce i 2 centrocampisti ?
> sento puzza di all in disperato


Capirai che dramma, ripigliano Fagioli dalla cremonese (che io mi sarei preso volentieri in cambio di Donnarumma più di un anno fa) e fanno un passo avanti


----------



## diavolo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> p.s. Arthur bentacur e Ramsey in uscita..
> chi li sostituisce i 2 centrocampisti ?
> sento puzza di all in disperato


Prendono Nandez


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quindi se non gioca Locatelli (altro adattato)
> chi gioca ??? sto parlando del cosiddetto regista che detta i tempi.. forse Dybala come l'ultima partita?


Magari cambia modulo. Poi uno tra arthur e bentancur rimane. Si continuerà così
Se esce uno e aggiungi nandez non fai che migliorare. Se fanno così è la strada giusta. La Juve deve essere ricostruita per bene


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quindi se non gioca Locatelli (altro adattato)
> chi gioca ??? sto parlando del cosiddetto regista che detta i tempi.. forse Dybala come l'ultima partita?


Hanno appena preso Vlahovic e ti chiedi chi gioca a centrocampo? Noi siamo terzi con Krunic che ha giocato il 90% delle partite da titolare. E poi se hanno un buco a centrocampo qual é il problema? In estate comprano qualche top a 50 milioni e risolvono, non sono mica il Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ripenso a qelli che "a gennaio non si muove nessuno" oppure "col pugno duro commisso non otterrà niente" e mi chiedo perchè ste frasi fatte si usino ancora......

vedrai che errore sputt. così in pubblica piazza, lo perderà a zero.
si si....... nessuno perde a zero gente di 20-25 anni.


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Immagino le prime giornate in panchina e Allegri: "si deve ambientare, deve capire cos'è la Juventus". Leggi: deve imparare a giocare dietro la linea della palla e a "mordere le caviglie".
> 
> Rimango convinto che Vlahovic sia un grandissimo giocatore, ma che abbia fatto la scelta sbagliata.


Nel non gioco Allegriano vediamo come va


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hanno appena preso Vlahovic e ti chiedi chi gioca a centrocampo? Noi siamo terzi con Krunic che ha giocato il 90% delle partite da titolare. E poi se hanno un buco a centrocampo qual é il problema? In estate comprano qualche top a 50 milioni e risolvono, non sono mica il Milan


Il fatto è che krunic non fa mai il regista 
Non consigliare queste perle..
Perché dopo krunic ala si può fare pure questo abominio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2022)

Il neo-18enne Lazetic e il ritorno in anticipo di Bennacer sono la nostra risposta


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza (noi possiamo sperare solo in questo) è che magari si riveli la classica sòla alla Fiorentina.


Cioè a questi livelli ci hanno ridotto, a sperare che gli acquisti degli altri facciano schifo. 
Comunque questo è forte forte, si vede che ha voglia di essere uno dei migliori, altro che lazetic con l'acne


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Per me stanno spendendo una cifra spropositata. Tanto valeva prender Haaland a suo tempo. 

La mia domanda però è, questi per tutti quanti stanno fallendo pronti a portare i libri in tribunale, intanto continuano a spendere milioni su milioni e pagare stipendi multimilionari. 

Alla fine della fiera i campioni di bilancio come noi sono buoni solo per scrivere gli articoletti da due soldi sul Sole 24 ore


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


un acquisto ai limiti della sostenibilità , assurdo


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Nei prossimi 5 anni dovrà fare gli stessi gol di CR7, l'investimento è quello lì. Auguri.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi 5 anni dovrà fare gli stessi gol di CR7, l'investimento è quello lì. Auguri.


Probabilmente li fa perché è forte. E non è per niente lo stesso investimento, guadagna un quarto e il cartellino varrà sempre tanto non com cr7 35enne. Situazioni opposte proprio.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi 5 anni dovrà fare gli stessi gol di CR7, l'investimento è quello lì. Auguri.


Come fa ad essere lo stesso investimento?
Se consideriamo uno stipendio di 7 milioni per 5 anni fa 28 milioni annui di costo. Ronaldo pesava 85 milioni annui. Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Incredibile. Cioè questi a gennaio cacciano un acquisto da 75 milioni di euro. Io rimango senza parole.

Per non parlare dell'evidente fatto che *se si vuole* è assolutamente possibile guadagnare qualcosa da un mercenario che non vuole rinnovare con te (e alla faccia del qualcosa, Dio povero!).

E niente, noi consoliamoci con al Lazovic, con il classico giovinotto francese di turno e con la sostenibilità.

Tifare Milan vuol dire depressione.

@admin sarebbe bello se mettessi, al messaggio numero "x" inviato, il badge: "Elliott: hai raggiunto pareggio di bilancio e sostenibilità, complimenti!". Si fa per ridere ovviamente.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Gennaio 2022)

Rosico come pochi. Più di Milan Spezia, speravo se ne andasse in qualche vero top team e rassegnarmi al fatto che non si poteva competere, e invece va dai gobbi quinti in classifica..


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Colpo pazzesco, con Halaand Vlahovic sarà il centravanti più forte al mondo per i prossimi 10 anni. Spero di non sentire più una parola su bilancio e sostenibilità. È chiaro ormai che certe regole esistono solo per coloro a cui fa comodo far pensare che ci siano.
Se fino a qualche settimana fa potevo dare ancora un po' di credito alla nostra proprietà, a questo punto pazienza e comprensione sono esaurite.


----------



## Route66 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Da qualunque parte la si guardi questa operazione è uno schiaffo violentissimo a tutti i tifosi di calcio non juventini.
Hanno lasciato calmare le acque lo scorso anno dopo 9 scudetti(NOVE) consecutivi mettendo un dilettante allo sbaraglio in panchina e con un bilancio a scatafascio e debiti mostruosi hanno iniziato a ricostruire secondo il loro classico sistema saccheggiando il meglio che c'è sul suolo italico nello loro società satellite(la maggior parte della serie A).
Prima Chiesa, pagabile quando gli fa comodo a loro, poi Locatelli adesso Vlahovic e poi chissa chi altro fra sei mesi.
Per pura casualità gli è sfuggito(ancora per poco...)Dollarumma e per ragioni sconosciute anche Tonali che per strane combinazioni è arrivato fortunatamente da noi.
I padroni sono tornati e decidono loro i modi....ci eravamo abituati troppo bene.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma mi confermate che Maldini è in viaggio in macchina verso Torino per ricordare ai mafiosi che devono essere sostenibili? Qualcuno lo avvisi!


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

"Il calcio dell'a-gente".


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sinceramente, io non so se li avrei spesi 75 mln per questo qui. 

Però i gobbi possono permettersi di prendersi questi "rischi". Beati loro.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, io non so se li avrei spesi 75 mln per questo qui.
> 
> Però i gobbi possono permettersi di prendersi questi "rischi". Beati loro.


Guarda tra spendere 0 per Belotti e 75 per vlahovic corro il rischio volentieri di spenderli.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, io non so se li avrei spesi 75 mln per questo qui.
> 
> Però i gobbi possono permettersi di prendersi questi "rischi". Beati loro.


io penso che uscirà la solita formula fantasiosa pro Juventus che giustifica i 75


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

A livello di immagine ne usciamo malissimo. 
Ci resta giusto la calcolatrice, da custodire come una bibbia.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


75 ai viola.
7x5 al ragazzo
10 all'agente

Boh, non ho parole.
Beati loro.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A livello di immagine ne usciamo malissimo.
> Ci resta giusto la calcolatrice, da custodire come una bibbia.


ma no ,noi siamo apprezzati da tutti , buoni ,comprensivi ,rispettosi della gente e dell'ambiente


----------



## DavMilan (25 Gennaio 2022)

avevano detto che nel ultima settimana di mercato il Milan avrebbe fatto i "colpi", invece li fanno gli altri... noi prendiamo il 2004


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma no ,noi siamo apprezzati da tutti , buoni ,comprensivi ,rispettosi della gente e dell'ambiente


Ma elliott non poteva diventare socio del WWF e portarsi gazidis?
Ma giusto a noi doveva capitare?

Questo è peggio dell'amico tirchio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno ?
> "Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"
> 
> Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


Hai ragione, ma a sto punto è che ci piace prenderlo nel deretano. Non è un caso purtroppo.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, io non so se li avrei spesi 75 mln per questo qui.
> 
> Però i gobbi possono permettersi di prendersi questi "rischi". Beati loro.


infatti lo stipendio era come Donnarumma e Ibra prima, è il cartellino l'ostacolo ma l'ovino ripiana con lo sponsor Jeep


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 75 ai viola.
> 7x5 al ragazzo
> 10 all'agente
> 
> ...


Alla juve hanno fatto semplicemente due conti e hanno capito che è il caso di spendere 100 per non perdere 200.

I nostri non ragionano così ma gestiscono i soldi che entrano .

È una gestione folle che in molti denunciamo da anni.


----------



## hsl (25 Gennaio 2022)

Non capisco.. debiti, indagini su plusvalenze fittizie e questi comprano.. noi esclusione dalle coppe e vertici di Lega a pecorina che rincarano la dose, con loro tutti zitti.

Poi fa nulla se coprono i debiti coi debiti, mica si chiamano Chievo Verona..


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

hsl ha scritto:


> Non capisco.. debiti, indagini su plusvalenze fittizie e questi comprano.. noi esclusione dalle coppe e vertici di Lega a pecorina che rincarano la dose, con loro tutti zitti.
> 
> Poi fa nulla se coprono i debiti coi debiti, mica si chiamano Chievo Verona..


Con Berlusconi al posto di yogurt lì non ci avrebbero escluso. Purtroppo non contava un tubo il cinese povero.
Inter, Milan e Juve non falliranno mai perché sono le tre squadre più tifate in Italia.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Cavolo, non immaginavo lo prendessero già a gennaio... buon per loro e per la Fiorentina: 75 milioni sono tanti( e forse troppi per quanto dimostrato finora dal serbo). La Juve fa di certo un bell'upgrade in attacco, ma non sono sicuro che basti per agguantare i primi quattro posti: ha un centrocampo raccapricciante, da metà classifica.


----------



## Viulento (25 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me, ad oggi, ne valeva 40.
affare della fiorentina, che non si fa fregare i giocatori a 0,
tutto in regola, 
chi ha ambizioni vince,
gli altri partecipano e fanno da contorno.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Queste operazioni, per sottacere le altre (penso ad Abraham ad una Roma in Conference League) aprono gli occhi a tutti: se vuoi competere e rimanere ai vertici devi spendere.
Se sei senza centrali titolari, con il cc titolare a scadenza, con un buco come ala destra e senza un ***** di centravanti.. devi spendere Dio povero.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


La Juve c’è da dire che ha cannato tutti gli ultimi 5 mercati. Vediamo un po’, in attacco grosso upgrade. In mezzo poco roba peggio di prima.


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Almeno stavolta Commisso non si è messo a pecora e ha ottenuto il prezzo che ha voluto senza rateizzazioni varie e sospette


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Almeno stavolta Commisso non si è messo a pecora e ha ottenuto il prezzo che ha voluto senza rateizzazioni varie e sospette


75 milione Agnello, occhéi? Occhéi.


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno ?
> "Commisso sbaglia ad usare il pugno duro e spiattellare tutto alla stampa,lo perderà a 0"
> 
> Come al solito gli unici a prenderlo continuamente nel deretano siamo noi.


Eh infatti è stato sempre in tribuna


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh infatti è stato sempre in tribuna



Ma spiattellando in mondovisione tutto il marciume del giocatore e dei suoi procuratori.
E alla fine hanno avuto ragione loro,sono riusciti a piazzarlo a 75 milioni,le chiacchiere stanno a 0 

P.S il suo contratto scade nel 2023. Se non l'avessero venduto ora o in estate,per me rimaneva per davvero seduto in panchina/tribuna.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ragazzi il quarto posto, necessita di mega suicidio per essere perso.
> 
> Almeno per quest' anno.
> 
> Altrimenti c' era da sudare freddo fin da adesso.



Mega suicidio?
Basta perdere la prossima con l'inter.
Juve con vlahovic a -4, Napoli e Atalanta davanti. Inter in fuga.
Ci vuole un mezzo miracolo a difendere il quarto posto, con le unghie e con i denti.
Perché a livello di qualità non potremmo. Serve gettare il cuore oltre la condizione fisica/infortuni e oltre le qualità tecniche (bassine).


----------



## Ninni21 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.



Se dovesse andare in porto, credo che questo sia un grandissimo colpo della Juventus, ma soprattutto un capolavoro della Fiorentina.

Pugno duro e cessione con plusvalenza stratosferica della Viola, mentre la Juve diventa una seria pretendente al nostro posto in champions (che dovremo sudarci di nuovo sino all'ultima giornata).

Sul campo, il nostro salto di qualità passa da 2/3 acquisti TOP (una punta da 30 goal a stagione, un esterno alto a dx ed un difensore con controattributi), senza i quali saremo destinati a giocarci le posizione con roma, lazio e fiorentina.

Nei rinnovi, invece, utilizzerei la tecnica Lotito: o rinnovi, oppure perdi l'ultimo anno in panchina.

... stiamo iniziando a perdere troppo tempo con la "sostenibilità"...


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma spiattellando in mondovisione tutto il marciume del giocatore e dei suoi procuratori.
> E alla fine hanno avuto ragione loro,sono riusciti a piazzarlo a 75 milioni,le chiacchiere stanno a 0
> 
> P.S il suo contratto scade nel 2023. Se non l'avessero venduto ora o in estate,per me rimaneva per davvero seduto in panchina/tribuna.


Guarda che Rocco a me piace tantissimo perché sbatte in faccia a tutti le cose come stanno, mica solo con Vlahovic. detto questo non è nemmeno stupido e quest’anno avrebbe continuato a far giocare vlahovic lo stesso secondo me


----------



## UDG (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra? campo inguardabile
> rigore negato dopo 5 minuti
> palla che passa a 5 cm dall'incrocio
> 0 pericoli Giroud che fa la sponda invece che tirare.. comunque da quando una partita riassume il rendimento di tutto l'anno?
> ...


Quindi sono a 7 punti e la prossima possono essere 4


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


E anche quest'anno i thread più bollenti sono quelli del mercato degli altri.
Però io non capisco chi se la prende, ce l'hanno detto in anticipo in tutte le salse che sarebbe stato così. E anche se non l'avessero detto, era facile capirlo da subito.
Io sono tranquillissimo, come un tifoso del Sassuolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda che Rocco a me piace tantissimo perché sbatte in faccia a tutti le cose come stanno, mica solo con Vlahovic. detto questo non è nemmeno stupido e quest’anno avrebbe continuato a far giocare vlahovic lo stesso secondo me



Per me avrebbe fatto la fine di Dembele nel Barcellona.
Non rinnovi il contratto ? Allora accetti la cessione o finisci fuori rosa per tutto il resto del campionato.

Secondo me Big Rocco avrebbe fatto proprio questa mossa,non si sarebbe fatto ricattare dai procuratori del serbo.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2022)

vabbè, da domani la storia del calcio sui giornali italiani dirà: 

"meglio maradona o pelè? O Vlahovic?"


----------



## Devil man (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Mega suicidio?
> Basta perdere la prossima con l'inter.
> Juve con vlahovic a -4, Napoli e Atalanta davanti. Inter in fuga.
> Ci vuole un mezzo miracolo a difendere il quarto posto, con le unghie e con i denti.
> Perché a livello di qualità non potremmo. Serve gettare il cuore oltre la condizione fisica/infortuni e oltre le qualità tecniche (bassine).


non quanto possa incidere Vlaovic con dietro Artur, Bentancur, Harry Potter e Locatelli


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Da qualunque parte la si guardi questa operazione è uno schiaffo violentissimo a tutti i tifosi di calcio non juventini.
> Hanno lasciato calmare le acque lo scorso anno dopo 9 scudetti(NOVE) consecutivi mettendo un dilettante allo sbaraglio in panchina e con un bilancio a scatafascio e debiti mostruosi hanno iniziato a ricostruire secondo il loro classico sistema saccheggiando il meglio che c'è sul suolo italico nello loro società satellite(la maggior parte della serie A).
> Prima Chiesa, pagabile quando gli fa comodo a loro, poi Locatelli adesso Vlahovic e poi chissa chi altro fra sei mesi.
> Per pura casualità gli è sfuggito(ancora per poco...)Dollarumma e per ragioni sconosciute anche Tonali che per strane combinazioni è arrivato fortunatamente da noi.
> I padroni sono tornati e decidono loro i modi....ci eravamo abituati troppo bene.


In tutto questo, l'inchiesta Suarez insabbiata e quella sulle plusvalenze farlocche morta sul nascere.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lo prendono per toglierlo alle altre, specialmente a noi che siamo fessi e che ci accontentiamo di quella 56k che è diventato Ibra da un annetto a questa parte.
Per me ci si poteva provare, lo pagavi in un paio d'anni, anche 65 + bonus, perché no, ti prendevi il rischio ma almeno ti sistemavi il ruolo su cui poi potevi costruire attorno, invece così come potete ben vedere stiamo cercando di costruire attorno ad un 40 enne col risultato che tra un infortunio e l'altro siamo sempre a piedi, non è difficile da capire eh, ma in questi anni sono stati fermi, sono rimasti al mercato del 2020 e Tomori, fine, i migliori li hanno persi a 0, segno che i nostri sono non solo conservativi ma pure incapaci di vedere oltre un pretino in panca e un finto robocop svedese davanti, perché dovremmo essere premiati? perché siamo tranquilli? splendidi? generosi? no nel calcio vince solo chi è spietato e non si fa imporre l'11 da schierare dal leader tecnico, vince chi non fa solamente baby scouting eterno, generalmente dalla Francia, perché perdendo tutti i giocatori a 0 diamo il segnale che qui si cresce ma per puntare in alto meglio andar via, siamo una provinciale deluxe, per certi aspetti, avevamo un buon vantaggio secondo me sul resto delle squadre perché stavamo lavorando sulla struttura, sulla sistemazione dei conti, sui pipponi e sulle zavorre da smollare e invece siamo ancora qui con i 7 pippi di Ibra e i 6 di Romagna che forse rinnova, non si va da nessuna parte così e il quarto posto non ce lo meritiamo perché dietro comunque propongono qualcosa, ci provano, pure la Roma ha fatto lo spesone per l'attaccante, noi andiamo dietro alle figurine, come Galliani che qualcuno tanto criticava.
Maldini inadeguato, davvero, vuole vincere facile, quarto posto come scudetto, finché la Serie A glielo permette ok, ma poi non sarà facile se non hai i campioni per andare avanti, se non crei mentalità vincente, a parte il torneo pandemico 2020 non abbiamo "vinto" nulla, nemmeno una finale, dei chierichetti inutili che vogliono sentirsi chiamare Ac Milan, ma andate a fare questo a Venezia che qui dovresti essere obbligato a provare sempre il colpo grosso, anche sul mercato, invece noi aspettiamo che Ibra ci dica cosa vorrà fare, che Kessie ci dica dove vorrà andare, ma dai su.


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per me stanno spendendo una cifra spropositata. Tanto valeva prender Haaland a suo tempo.
> 
> La mia domanda però è, questi per tutti quanti stanno fallendo pronti a portare i libri in tribunale, intanto continuano a spendere milioni su milioni e pagare stipendi multimilionari.
> 
> Alla fine della fiera i campioni di bilancio come noi sono buoni solo per scrivere gli articoletti da due soldi sul Sole 24 ore


70 milioni per uno dei più forti centravanti sulla piazza non è per nulla una cifra spropositata.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia un flop


Ormai possiamo solo aggrapparci alla speranza.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Temo veramente che Berlusconi abbia lanciato una maledizione sul Milan. Non c'è altra spiegazione. Parlo di autentica stregoneria


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2022)

A me non piace proprio, però segna tanto


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Da qualunque parte la si guardi questa operazione è uno schiaffo violentissimo a tutti i tifosi di calcio non juventini.
> Hanno lasciato calmare le acque lo scorso anno dopo 9 scudetti(NOVE) consecutivi mettendo un dilettante allo sbaraglio in panchina e con un bilancio a scatafascio e debiti mostruosi hanno iniziato a ricostruire secondo il loro classico sistema saccheggiando il meglio che c'è sul suolo italico nello loro società satellite(la maggior parte della serie A).
> Prima Chiesa, pagabile quando gli fa comodo a loro, poi Locatelli adesso Vlahovic e poi chissa chi altro fra sei mesi.
> Per pura casualità gli è sfuggito(ancora per poco...)Dollarumma e per ragioni sconosciute anche Tonali che per strane combinazioni è arrivato fortunatamente da noi.
> I padroni sono tornati e decidono loro i modi....ci eravamo abituati troppo bene.


dollarumma è sfuggito perchè essendo un cesso si sono tenuti il più bravo....


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Juve - Vlahovic
Inter - Gosens
Atalanta - Boga
.............dietro:
Roma - Sergio Oliveira
Lazio - Casale
Fiorentina - Ikonè (ma perde vlahovic)

Chi più chi meno davanti (ma anche dietro) si sono rinforzate praticamente tutte, arrivare quarti non sarà semplice. COME ANNO SCORSO. Noi dobbiamo tribolare fino al 90' dell ultima partita, non riusciamo a fare una stagione quantomeno buona, non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe fatto la fine di Dembele nel Barcellona.
> Non rinnovi il contratto ? Allora accetti la cessione o finisci fuori rosa per tutto il resto del campionato.
> 
> Secondo me Big Rocco avrebbe fatto proprio questa mossa,non si sarebbe fatto ricattare dai procuratori del serbo.


Intanto domenica scorsa non era stato convocato


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe fatto la fine di Dembele nel Barcellona.
> Non rinnovi il contratto ? Allora accetti la cessione o finisci fuori rosa per tutto il resto del campionato.
> 
> Secondo me Big Rocco avrebbe fatto proprio questa mossa,non si sarebbe fatto ricattare dai procuratori del serbo.


Penso lo avrebbe fatto a settembre, non adesso. Però non abbiamo la controprova. Poi c’è da dire che se la Fiorentina fa una annata anonima non dice niente nessuno, visto che viene da due salvataggi all’ultima giornata. Certe mosse può permettersele


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.



Cifra alta e rischiosa, ma ci sta tutto sommato.
Vlahovic è un giocatore di valore, di quelli che non faticheranno a concorrere nella classifica di capocannoniere anno dopo anno, inoltre non è "solo" gol, ma ha anche altre caratteristiche decisamente accattivanti. Peccato.

Sono un po' deluso anche dal ragazzo sinceramente, avrebbe potuto scegliere altre strade (Premier?) e valorizzarsi di più, dato che questa Juve, senza di lui, per me non è più di una Lazio o una Roma, qualitativamente.
Vediamo se questa scelta premierà il suo futuro, da milanista mi auguro di no.


----------



## Baba (25 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Si è visto, contro di loro infatti, li abbiamo messi sotto tutta la partita



Non hanno fatto un tiro in porta. Te la stai facendo sotto per niente, ci arriveranno dietro.


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


C'è poco da commentare, già si è detto quanto siamo ridicoli.
Ma tranquilli, per rispondere a Juve e Inter a breve ufficializzeremo il serbo Bilanciovic e il tedesco Skienendritten.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Juve - Vlahovic
> Inter - Gosens
> Atalanta - Boga
> .............dietro:
> ...


Ne usciamo davvero ridimensionati da questo mercato, tantissimo, anche a livello di sensazioni, non abbiamo entusiasmo, nulla, solo tanti vecchietti e giovani che dovremo spedire a breve (Diaz, Saele, Gabbia) perché palesemente non all'altezza.
Ci siamo mediocrizzati tantissimo, pensate solamente agli acquisti che abbiamo fatto tra agosto e gennaio, Pellegri poi rispedito, Billy Ballo (unica cosa che ha fatto quest'anno è stata prendere il covid), Florenzi che però vale più delle due ali destre messe assieme, Baka (usato insicuro e logoro), Giroud 36 anni , gran colpitore di testa, quest'anno l'ho visto passare la palla ben DUE volte di testa quando era solo davanti alla porta, ad 1 metro, incredibile, e lo avevamo preso per insaccarla di testa.
Ma a che gioco stiamo giocando? ad oggi non ci meritiamo il quarto posto, non stiamo proponendo nulla, siamo in caduta libera, anche sul campo, ci marciano contro pure gli arbitri, poi tanto basta scusarsi, boh, ditemi voi..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pazzesco. Penso sia l'operazione più "sorprendente" di questa stagione per tempistiche. Ora possono seriamente credere allo scudetto, l'Inter è in calo di prestazioni e presto anche di risultati e noi se facciamo due vittorie di fila è già tanto.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ne usciamo davvero ridimensionati da questo mercato, tantissimo, anche a livello di sensazioni, non abbiamo entusiasmo, nulla, solo tanti vecchietti e giovani che dovremo spedire a breve (Diaz, Saele, Gabbia) perché palesemente non all'altezza.
> Ci siamo mediocrizzati tantissimo, pensate solamente agli acquisti che abbiamo fatto tra agosto e gennaio, Pellegri poi rispedito, Billy Ballo (unica cosa che ha fatto quest'anno è stata prendere il covid), Florenzi che però vale più delle due ali destre messe assieme, Baka (usato insicuro e logoro), Giroud 36 anni , gran colpitore di testa, quest'anno l'ho visto passare la palla ben DUE volte di testa quando era solo davanti alla porta, ad 1 metro, incredibile, e lo avevamo preso per insaccarla di testa.
> Ma a che gioco stiamo giocando? ad oggi non ci meritiamo il quarto posto, non stiamo proponendo nulla, siamo in caduta libera, anche sul campo, ci marciano contro pure gli arbitri, poi tanto basta scusarsi, boh, ditemi voi..


Per me questo (non) mercato è una certificazione. Prova incontrovertibile della totale assenza di ambizioni di questa società. Onestamente parlando ho completamente perso l'interesse verso questa stagione, letteralmente non mi interessa nulla di come andrà. E questo perché vedo che i primi a sbattersene le palle sono loro. Quindi perché dovrei rovinarmi le giornate io? Se lo meritano? No.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Chi riesce a farsene una ragione é perché ha poco tempo di seguire la Serie A e guardarsi le partite, ed é meglio così.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Gennaio 2022)

Quanti commenti catastrofici, manco avessero comprato Maradona. Per ora sembra forte, si vedrà se si conferma o meno. Ma si gioca in 11, se gli altri 10 non fanno arrivare un pallone a Vlahovic può essere anche Dio in terra, ma non la butta dentro. 
Tutti a fare ironia sul Milan, intanto però è ancora secondo con una squadra di sfigati che non gioca mai con tutti i titolari. Purtroppo devo citare Allegri: HALMA! I conti si fanno alla fine. Se per caso la Juve non entrasse tra le prime 4, o ci entrasse ma non a scapito del Milan, sarò curioso di leggere i messaggi di molti di voi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me questo (non) mercato è una certificazione. Prova incontrovertibile della totale assenza di questa società. Onestamente parlando ho completamente perso l'interesse verso questa stagione, letteralmente non mi interessa nulla di come andrà. E questo vedo che i primi a sbattersene le palle sono loro. Quindi perché dovrei rovinarmi le giornate io? Se lo meritano? No.


Io l'interesse l'ho perso da quando ho capito che dopo Napoli-Milan del novembre 2020 non avremmo più schierato l'11 tipo, quest'anno ho saltato tante partite perché ho preferito allenarmi, perché non trovo credibile ciò che mandiamo in campo, ciò che siamo fuori dal campo (pretini perbenisti e fermi), non mi ritrovo nemmeno più in questo paese decadente, boh, sarà forse per quello, poi quando impongono 5000 spettatori per 2 partite prima della sosta perbenista e illogica, per dar da mangiare ai perbenisti dell'informazione distopica allora pazienza, certifico le mie volontà di non voler pagare per 'sta roba, per farmi prendere in giro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma non erano pieni di debiti che non riuscivano a tenere manco Dybala
Com è questa storia?


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se Commisso, come credo, reinvestirà e saprà fare mercato intelligente come l'han fatto finora, la Fiorentina rischia di diventare una contenter serissima per un piazzamento in Champions nei campionati a venire.


Forse se nella nostra "sliding door" se Comisso fosse riuscito a prendere il Milan forse sarebbe stato molto meglio!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe fatto la fine di Dembele nel Barcellona.
> Non rinnovi il contratto ? Allora accetti la cessione o finisci fuori rosa per tutto il resto del campionato.
> 
> Secondo me Big Rocco avrebbe fatto proprio questa mossa,non si sarebbe fatto ricattare dai procuratori del serbo.


se ne è andato ora perchè gli han detto chiaro e tondo che il campo non lo avrebbe più rivisto, mi sembra chiaro.
altrimenti faceva come kessie e dollar, come aveva iniziato a fare, facendo finta di niente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel non gioco Allegriano vediamo come va


E' l'unica vera buona notizia. Hanno sul groppone Allegri e il suo contratto.

Questo fermo restando che se a gennaio ("il mercato di riparazione") riescono a fare una tale operazione, nulla impedisce che prendano un altro allenatore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ne è andato ora perchè gli han detto chiaro e tondo che il campo non lo avrebbe più rivisto, mi sembra chiaro.
> altrimenti faceva come kessie e dollar, come aveva iniziato a fare, facendo finta di niente.



Chiaro,da noi Dembele si sarebbe goduto Milanello fino alla scadenza naturale del contratto.
Tanto qui da noi nessuno sollecita,a partire dai dirigenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

a parte il sangue amaro, giustissimo.
a parte che il "i giornalisti del milan non sanno nulla" è proprio una vaccata ma addirittura esattamente l'opposto...

ma li vale questo 75M????????????
per me NO.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra di rileggere i commenti su Chiesa, PERFETTO sulla nostra fascia (e lo sapevamo TUTTI ai tempi) così come lo sarebbe ora Vlahovic. Costa troppo, chi gliela passa, troppo discontinuo...poi ha vinto un europeo da protagonista e adesso mezza Premier te lo pagherebbe 100. Pari pari. Ma d altronde se non si é mai vista una partita della Fiore é difficile comprendere le "rosicate". 

Tanto giocano con bentancurreeeee !1!1!1!1! Da noi torna POBEGA!!!!!


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte il sangue amaro, giustissimo.
> a parte che il "i giornalisti del milan non sanno nulla" è proprio una vaccata ma addirittura esattamente l'opposto...
> 
> ma li vale questo 75M????????????
> per me NO.


Tutti quanti, vedrai cosa significa avere un centravanti così forte e affamato in squadra invece che Ibra...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte il sangue amaro, giustissimo.
> a parte che il "i giornalisti del milan non sanno nulla" è proprio una vaccata ma addirittura esattamente l'opposto...
> 
> ma li vale questo 75M????????????
> per me NO.



Questo tra 2-3 stagioni lo rivenderanno a 100M,se non di più.
Ha solo 21 anni e già domina in Serie A.

L'anno scorso 21 goal a soli 20 anni,mentre quest'anno (a gennaio) è già a quota 17.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo tra 2-3 stagioni lo rivenderanno a 100M,se non di più.
> Ha solo 21 anni e già domina in Serie A.
> 
> L'anno scorso 21 goal a soli 20 anni,mentre quest'anno (a gennaio) è già a quota 17.


Basta vederlo 90 minuti per capire che ha qualcosa in più del classico palo alla Giroud...


----------



## Milanoide (25 Gennaio 2022)

Troppo alto l'ingaggio. Assurdo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla juve hanno fatto semplicemente due conti e hanno capito che è il caso di spendere 100 per non perdere 200.
> 
> I nostri non ragionano così ma gestiscono i soldi che entrano .
> 
> È una gestione folle che in molti denunciamo da anni.


Inoltre vista l'età lo rivendi quando vuoi a 40-50-60-70 mln. O forse prenderà ancora più valore (cosa ben più probabile di un ragazzino della Stella Rossa che da 5mln diventerà uno da 75mln).


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Mega suicidio?
> Basta perdere la prossima con l'inter.
> Juve con vlahovic a -4, Napoli e Atalanta davanti. Inter in fuga.
> Ci vuole un mezzo miracolo a difendere il quarto posto, con le unghie e con i denti.
> Perché a livello di qualità non potremmo. Serve gettare il cuore oltre la condizione fisica/infortuni e oltre le qualità tecniche (bassine).


Siamo nelle mani e nei piedi di Rade Krunic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sembra di rileggere i commenti su Chiesa, PERFETTO sulla nostra fascia (e lo sapevamo TUTTI ai tempi) così come lo sarebbe ora Vlahovic. Costa troppo, chi gliela passa, troppo discontinuo...poi ha vinto un europeo da protagonista e adesso mezza Premier te lo pagherebbe 100. Pari pari. Ma d altronde se non si é mai vista una partita della Fiore é difficile comprendere le "rosicate".
> 
> Tanto giocano con bentancurreeeee !1!1!1!1! Da noi torna POBEGA!!!!!


vediamo intanto se lo riscattano.
chiesa non li vale 60M, dopotutto ha fatto poco in questo anno e mezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tutti quanti, vedrai cosa significa avere un centravanti così forte e affamato in squadra invece che Ibra...


paragonato a ibra sbavo anche per simy!


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo intanto se lo riscattano.
> chiesa non li vale 60M, dopotutto ha fatto poco in questo anno e mezzo.


Be', certo ha fatto poco, oltre a essere stato il migliore della juve l'anno scorso, ad aver risolto con un gol la finale di coppa italia, e ad averci trascinato alla vittoria dell'europeo. Pochissimo poprio, d'altronde si sà, le squadre inglesi offrono 80/100 milioni di euro pure per gli scappati di casa.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ahaha poveri juventini.
Quanto sono fessi.
Loro comprano Vlahovic mentre noi molto più evoluti prendiamo già il nuovo Vlahovic. Quello originale e già vecchio.
Siamo avanti 

E come comprare l'iPhone 12 5 giorni dopo l'uscita del 13.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mi fa male ammetterlo, ma questo anche a 75mln è un colpaccio pazzesco... 
È un fenomeno ragazzi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Be', certo ha fatto poco, oltre a essere stato il migliore della juve l'anno scorso, ad aver risolto con un gol la finale di coppa italia, e ad averci trascinato alla vittoria dell'europeo. Pochissimo poprio, d'altronde si sà, le squadre inglesi offrono 80/100 milioni di euro pure per gli scappati di casa.


Magari tutti gli acquisti facessero poco come chiesa 
Mi chiedo come si possa criticare chiesa, uno dei pochissimi veramente forti rimasti alla Juve, senza il quale chissà dove saremmo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Inoltre vista l'età lo rivendi quando vuoi a 40-50-60-70 mln. O forse prenderà ancora più valore (cosa ben più probabile di un ragazzino della Stella Rossa che da 5mln diventerà uno da 75mln).


Appunto, bravo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Gennaio 2022)

Elkan ha chiuso i rubinetti, cit. 

Che pena ragazzi. Alla favole si smette di credere da bambini, ma gli incubi continuano anche da grandi. La nostra società è un incubo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quanti commenti catastrofici, manco avessero comprato Maradona. Per ora sembra forte, si vedrà se si conferma o meno. Ma si gioca in 11, se gli altri 10 non fanno arrivare un pallone a Vlahovic può essere anche Dio in terra, ma non la butta dentro.
> Tutti a fare ironia sul Milan, intanto però è ancora secondo con una squadra di sfigati che non gioca mai con tutti i titolari. Purtroppo devo citare Allegri: HALMA! I conti si fanno alla fine. Se per caso la Juve non entrasse tra le prime 4, o ci entrasse ma non a scapito del Milan, sarò curioso di leggere i messaggi di molti di voi.


Questo però è lo stato attuale della Juventus, il problema è questo. 
Mentre noi nei prossimi 3 anni attenderemo fiduciosi il ritorno di Lazovic dalla stanza dello spirito e del tempo, la Juventus avrà tutte le sessioni di mercato che vuole per prendere i centrocampisti che le servono


----------



## livestrong (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


La juve ha una proprietà che non tollera il piazzamento come risultato sportivo. I risultati sono questi. Un consiglio agli infiltrati: fatevi aumentare lo stipendio nel parlare di milan quassù che ne avrete bisogno


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Be', certo ha fatto poco, oltre a essere stato il migliore della juve l'anno scorso, ad aver risolto con un gol la finale di coppa italia, e ad averci trascinato alla vittoria dell'europeo. Pochissimo poprio, d'altronde si sà, le squadre inglesi offrono 80/100 milioni di euro pure per gli scappati di casa.


la nazionale non c'entra niente con quello che l'ha pagato la juve.

per me ha fatto meno dell'atteso.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la nazionale non c'entra niente con quello che l'ha pagato la juve.
> 
> per me ha fatto meno dell'atteso.


Ah be', ma tu puoi dire pure che Messi è un pippone, poi ci sono i fatti. Chiedi a un tifoso della Juve e vedi cosa ti dice.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari tutti gli acquisti facessero poco come chiesa
> Mi chiedo come si possa criticare chiesa, uno dei pochissimi veramente forti rimasti alla Juve, senza il quale chissà dove saremmo.


Ma guarda, la mia teoria è che ormai in pochi guardino le partite, tanto bastano gli highlights di Youtube


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ah be', ma tu puoi dire pure che Messi è un pippone, poi ci sono i fatti. Chiedi a un tifoso della Juve e vedi cosa ti dice.


hai ragione.

tra qualche anno ne riparliamo se vale o no 60M.


----------



## livestrong (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quanti commenti catastrofici, manco avessero comprato Maradona. Per ora sembra forte, si vedrà se si conferma o meno. Ma si gioca in 11, se gli altri 10 non fanno arrivare un pallone a Vlahovic può essere anche Dio in terra, ma non la butta dentro.
> Tutti a fare ironia sul Milan, intanto però è ancora secondo con una squadra di sfigati che non gioca mai con tutti i titolari. Purtroppo devo citare Allegri: HALMA! I conti si fanno alla fine. Se per caso la Juve non entrasse tra le prime 4, o ci entrasse ma non a scapito del Milan, sarò curioso di leggere i messaggi di molti di voi.


sarebbe anche curioso sapere cosa ne pensano alcuni tifosi che avevano criticato commisso qualche mese fa.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> tra qualche anno ne riparliamo se vale o no 60M.


Per ora, prima dell'infortunio, vale 70 milioni di euro, perchè tanto il Liverpool ha offerto in estate. Dopo l'infortunio vedremo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, la mia teoria è che ormai in pochi guardino le partite, tanto bastano gli highlights di Youtube


Ovvio. Poi c’è l’odio che non fa essere per nulla obiettivi. Ma il tifo è questo no? Ci si abitua


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dovete vedere gli orgasmi multipli di Sky, maledetti


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Poi c’è l’odio che non fa essere per nulla obiettivi. Ma il tifo è questo no? Ci si abitua


Tra l'altro ogni tanto vengo a sbirciare nel forum della Juve, e Chiesa è letteralmente adorato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Gennaio 2022)

Basta vederlo giocare una sola volta per capire che Vlaovic è un fenomeno. Per me già ora vale più di 75 mln. Se non ci fosse stata la storia del contratto con la viola, l'avrebbero venduto a molto di più.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ripenso a qelli che "a gennaio non si muove nessuno" oppure "col pugno duro commisso non otterrà niente" e mi chiedo perchè ste frasi fatte si usino ancora......
> 
> vedrai che errore sputt. così in pubblica piazza, lo perderà a zero.
> si si....... nessuno perde a zero gente di 20-25 anni.


Oggi tutti in silenzio. La gente che ti disprezza i panni gli è lì devi mettere in piazza, perché sono loro dalla parte del torto non tu, ma per troppi è difficile da capire.

Noi grandi pacche sulle spalle ringraziamentie e i migliori auguri per il proseguo della carriera.

Ci meritiamo tutto questo è giusto che ci succeda.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti in silenzio. La gente che ti disprezza i panni gli è lì devi mettere in piazza, perché sono loro dalla parte del torto non tu, ma per troppi è difficile da capire.
> 
> Noi grandi pacche sulle spalle ringraziamentie e i migliori auguri per il proseguo della carriera.
> 
> Ci meritiamo tutto questo è giusto che ci succeda.


Quante verità...
Ben detto..


E io come un ******* ad aspettare un comunicato ufficiale del milan col quale mi venisse spiegato cosa stesse accadendo attorno a donnarumma.
Ma dove ?
Manco per il mazzo.

Il comunicato che invece ha fatto commisso e col quale ha stanato le iene che all'ombra tramavano per avere a zero vlahovic.

Chi ha la coscienza a posto le cose le dice anche perchè non capisco perchè si debba portare rispetto a personaggi che non perdono occasione per sporcare la nostra maglia.
L'ultimo, solo in ordine cronologico, ibra che parla benissimo di donnarumma.
Ma come si fa???

Oggi è una giornata triste per noi rossoneri ma forse è servita ad aprire gli occhi a tanti.
A tutti no, a quanto leggo..
Qualcuno ancora continua a sognare football manager.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ogni tanto vengo a sbirciare nel forum della Juve, e Chiesa è letteralmente adorato.


Vorrei vedere 
Il resto è un pianto incredibile..chi deve essere adorato? Kulupepsi? Uforabbiò?


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere
> Il resto è un pianto incredibile..chi deve essere adorato? Kulupepsi? Uforabbiò?


Ti dirò, secondo me Kulusevski è forte. Ci vorrebbe una squadra con un impianto tattico che funziona (tipo il Milan) e un allenatore motivatore che gli fa mettere la testa a posto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Troppo alto l'ingaggio. Assurdo.


Dipende, prenderà 7 milioni fino a 26/27 anni

Se si rivelerà il giocatore che sperano, son briciole.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, secondo me Kulusevski è forte. Ci vorrebbe una squadra con un impianto tattico che funziona (tipo il Milan) e un allenatore motivatore che gli fa mettere la testa a posto.


Kulupepsi non ha testa, è proprio stupido calcisticamente. Fa sempre la stessa cosa, correre a vuoto e ogni tanto gli riesce la solita giocata. Non mi pare granché


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Kulupepsi non ha testa, è proprio stupido calcisticamente. Fa sempre la stessa cosa, correre a vuoto e ogni tanto gli riesce la solita giocata. Non mi pare granché


Magari lo avessimo noi, che ci tocca giocare con Il Messia e Salemakers


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Kulupepsi non ha testa, è proprio stupido calcisticamente. Fa sempre la stessa cosa, correre a vuoto e ogni tanto gli riesce la solita giocata. Non mi pare granché



E beh,con i grandi maestri che ha trovato nella tua juve (pirlone e acciughina) è già tanto che ancora oggi continui a correre e a provare qualche giocata  

Ti dirò,a me piacerebbe averlo al Milan.
Tanto tra Saele e Messias......


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, secondo me Kulusevski è forte. Ci vorrebbe una squadra con un impianto tattico che funziona (tipo il Milan) e un allenatore motivatore che gli fa mettere la testa a posto.


La testa a posto ce l'ha, è un bravo ragazzo.
Gli manca varietà di repertorio.
E' un giocatore da mattonella, uno dei tanti mostri tattici che ha generato questo calcio da recinto.
Oggi kulo sa giocare solo in una zona di campo.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La testa a posto ce l'ha, è un bravo ragazzo.
> Gli manca varietà di repertorio.
> E' un giocatore da mattonella, uno dei tanti mostri tattici che ha generato questo calcio da recinto.
> Oggi kulo sa giocare solo in una zona di campo.


Sì, non hai tutti i torti, però lo vedrei comunque un upgrade rispetto a quelli che abbiamo adesso.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Penso sia l'operazione più "sorprendente" di questa stagione per tempistiche. Ora possono seriamente credere allo scudetto, l'Inter è in calo di prestazioni e presto anche di risultati e noi se facciamo due vittorie di fila è già tanto.


Magari lo vincessero i Gobbi sto campionato, magari.
Meglio il 37imo o 40imo o quello che è a loro che il 20imo all'Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, non hai tutti i torti, però lo vedrei comunque un upgrade rispetto a quelli che abbiamo adesso.


Guarda... non per portare la discussione in off ma domenica sera di canio su sky ha detto una cosa che io dico sempre su questi lidi : ma in italia siamo poi sicuri di avere la qualità?
Ma tutta questa gente che tocca palla solo con un piede, tocca palla 4 volte e non è capace di orientare un controllo col piede debole?
In inghilterra si gioca ad altri ritmi perchè ci sono altre qualità.

I kulo, bennacer, rabiot non vanno bene.

Quando tutti lodavano bennacer io lo dicevo che il ragazzo ha limiti da paura.
Quando tutti massacravano tonali io lo dicevo che era un fenomeno.

Ora il carro di bennacer è vuoto e quello di tonali pare un carrozzone.

Se vogliamo vedere calcio dobbiamo prendere gente che non perde tempi di gioco.
Ormai l'unico aspetto tecnico di rilevanza è questo : guadagnare tempi di gioco.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Magari lo avessimo noi, che ci tocca giocare con Il Messia e Salemakers


Ci smadonneresti sopra, fidati. 
te lo regalerei volentieri


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E beh,con i grandi maestri che ha trovato nella tua juve (pirlone e acciughina) è già tanto che ancora oggi continui a correre e a provare qualche giocata
> 
> Ti dirò,a me piacerebbe averlo al Milan.
> Tanto tra Saele e Messias......


Mah..fidati non sarà mai un campione. Forse può diventare un buon giocatore ma al momento è indecente e dipende poco dagli allenatori. Questo ha fatto 6 mesi tra i professionisti ed è stato catapultato dove non gli compete. Se non hai intelligenza calcistica non ci puoi fare nulla


----------



## __king george__ (25 Gennaio 2022)

"se andiamo in champions cambia tutto..."


----------



## Goro (25 Gennaio 2022)

L'acquisto di Vlahovic a gennaio è un grande segnale della Juve a tutto il calcio italiano, come noi il nostro minuscolo segnale l'abbiamo mandato con Lazetic


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

poi hanno pagato veramente 18 milioni allo staff di Vlahovic come commissioni ?
assurdo, puoi comprare un giocatore titolare solo con le commissioni ormai


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quante verità...
> Ben detto..
> 
> 
> ...


Tristezza infinita.

Poi devi stare anche attento perché ci sono quelli che te la girano, " eh ma tutti gli perdono a zero".

E quindi ? Per noi e così importante sapere gli altri cosa fanno? Cos'è mal comune mezzo gaudio?

Ma quello che sta succedendo era largamente prevedibile, ed è giusto se non siamo in grado di mettere la m.... In piazza che ce la mangiamo, è la giusta punizione per il nostro perbenismo. 

Non do una carezza a chi mi ha appena sputato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quante verità...
> Ben detto..
> 
> 
> ...


ecco iniziamo a mettere i puntini sulle i.


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Gennaio 2022)

Imho la Juve ha deciso di tenere Allegri: costa troppo cacciarlo.
Quindi squadraccia alla Allegri. Monte ingaggi senza Morata e Dybala. Venderanno De Ligt e fanno cash. Magari per prendere Romagnoli a zero. Operazione economica sensata. Tecnicamente un disastro senza centrocampo.
4-3-3


----------



## Pit96 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


"pazzia di Commisso dire che non ha voluto rinnovare, scelta folle per la gestione del club. Ora calerà in prestazioni e costo, lo venderà a poco" 

A volte mostrare di avere gli attributi non sembra portare a brutti esiti.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Imho la Juve ha deciso di tenere Allegri: costa troppo cacciarlo.
> Quindi squadraccia alla Allegri. Monte ingaggi senza Morata e Dybala. Venderanno De Ligt e fanno cash. Magari per prendere Romagnoli a zero. Operazione economica sensata. Tecnicamente un disastro senza centrocampo.
> 4-3-3


Vedrai che Allegri con il suo non gioco , punti te ne porta più del nostro con il " bel gioco"


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


L'unica magra, magrissima consolazione di questa vicenda è che credo (spero) darà il colpo di grazia a tanti tormentoni che da troppo tempo leggiamo su questi lidi: il bilancio, i debiti, la squadre sull'orlo del fallimento, i libri in tribunale, la linea dura e pubblica con chi vuole liberarsi a fine contratto, tutti stanno perdendo le proprie stelle a parametro zero....
Davvero, spero di non leggerle più ste robe.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'unica magra, magrissima consolazione di questa vicenda è che credo (spero) darà il colpo di grazia a tanti tormentoni che da troppo tempo leggiamo su questi lidi: il bilancio, i debiti, la squadre sull'orlo del fallimento, i libri in tribunale, la linea dura e pubblica con chi vuole liberarsi a fine contratto, tutti stanno perdendo le proprie stelle a parametro zero....
> Davvero, spero di non leggerle più ste robe.


Finalmente, se prima la percentuale era un 55-45, ora sarà un 80-20. Molti hanno capito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Centravanti perfetto per noi, ma figuriamoci... Non so nemmeno cosa scrivere, la notizia si commenta da sola, come Gosens all' Inter.


Scusa, sbagli, l'attaccante perfetto per noi é Belotti. In estate. 
Svincolato, costo basso, ha gia dato il meglio di se ed é in fase calante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'unica magra, magrissima consolazione di questa vicenda è che credo (spero) darà il colpo di grazia a tanti tormentoni che da troppo tempo leggiamo su questi lidi: il bilancio, i debiti, la squadre sull'orlo del fallimento, i libri in tribunale, la linea dura e pubblica con chi vuole liberarsi a fine contratto, tutti stanno perdendo le proprie stelle a parametro zero....
> Davvero, spero di non leggerle più ste robe.



Che doccia fredda per gli inguaribili sognatori...
Giorno dopo giorno le loro certezze si stanno letteralmente sciogliendo come neve al sole...proprio come la nostra squadra.


----------



## First93 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Speriamo sia una Bernarda 2.0, ormai solo questo ci resta. Adesso siamo competitivi e secondi in classifica, ma alla lunga se le altre comprano Vlaho e Gosens e noi Billy Ballo e Pellegri non può finire bene.

Magari quest'anno ci dice bene, ma se continua così non può durare per sempre.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> "pazzia di Commisso dire che non ha voluto rinnovare, scelta folle per la gestione del club. Ora calerà in prestazioni e costo, lo venderà a poco"
> 
> A volte mostrare di avere gli attributi non sembra portare a brutti esiti.


Gli attributi lì stai mostrando avendo la ragione dalla tua parte, mai nella vita si può fare qualcosa di sbagliato....anzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusa, sbagli, l'attaccante perfetto per noi é Belotti. In estate.
> Svincolato, costo basso, ha gia dato il meglio di se ed é in fase calante.



Ho l'impressione che si fionderanno a chiedere informazioni su Scamacca,2 anni più vecchio di Vlahovic,con molti meno goal segnati in Serie A,con carattere di M e con il padre che...lasciamo perdere.

Fortunatamente si limiteranno a chiedere informazioni al Sassuolo,così,giusto per far vedere che stanno provando a lavorare.
Alla fine arriverà Giovinco a parametro 0.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che doccia fredda per gli inguaribili sognatori...
> Giorno dopo giorno le loro certezze si stanno letteralmente sciogliendo come neve al sole...proprio come la nostra squadra.


Che poi sia chiaro, il gruppo squadra da due anni è il meno responsabile.
Rilasciano interviste perchè è la nuova linea societaria e perchè sono giovani.
Ma si impegnano tutti, sottolineo tutti e cercano di fare il massimo.
L'allenatore ora è in confusione totale, ma è il massimo cui possiamo ambire (infatti venne perchè Spalletti costava troppo) e per quanti errori stia commettendo che deve fare? E' la sua grande occasione, chi potrebbe allenare altrimenti? Dopo di noi non andrà mai in una big.

Squadra-allenatore tutto sommato sono incolpevoli... a parte la gravissima fissa per il canco Krunic, il peggior giocatore nella storia centenaria del Milan.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che si fionderanno a chiedere informazioni su Scamacca,2 anni più vecchio di Vlahovic,con molti meno goal segnati in Serie A,con carattere di M e con il padre che...lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Fortunatamente si limiteranno a chiedere informazioni al Sassuolo,così,giusto per far vedere che stanno provando a lavorare.
> Alla fine arriverà Giovinco a parametro 0.


Scamacca, però, è molto forte. 
Sarei indeciso tra lui e Vlahovic, ma Scamacca per noi sarebbe come Haaland.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che si fionderanno a chiedere informazioni su Scamacca,2 anni più vecchio di Vlahovic,con molti meno goal segnati in Serie A,con carattere di M e con il padre che...lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Fortunatamente si limiteranno a chiedere informazioni al Sassuolo,così,giusto per far vedere che stanno provando a lavorare.
> Alla fine arriverà Giovinco a parametro 0.


Scamacca é bravino fidati, di conseguenza costa già almeno 25 milioni di euro. Serve che aggiunga altro? Noi il reparto l anno prossimo ce lo abbiamo già: Ibra, Girudde e il babyDusan, eventualmente c é anche Rebic. Siamoapostocosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Scamacca, però, è molto forte.
> Sarei indeciso tra lui e Vlahovic, ma Scamacca per noi sarebbe come Haaland.



Vlahovic lo vedo più possente nella difesa del pallone.
Comunque Scamacca dopo quel "stuprati" scritto sui social proprio dopo la vittoria contro di noi,non lo vorrei mai vedere indossare i nostri colori.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vlahovic lo vedo più possente nella difesa del pallone.
> Comunque Scamacca dopo quel "stuprati" scritto sui social proprio dopo la vittoria contro di noi,non lo vorrei mai vedere indossare i nostri colori.


Ho letto purtroppo....

Ma è forte in un fondamentale necessario per giocare a pallone: il tiro.

E poi anche se più vecchio ha margini di miglioramento.

Li metto alla pari (so che il serbo è più avanti non sono scemo), però a me Scamacca, i post cantano, piaceva l'anno scorso e temevo andasse alla Juve (ma tanto ora...).


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Noi 7 milioni li diamo al sanremese, evvaiiiiii


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dopo questa caporetto totale con Gosens all'inter e Vlahovic alla juve, parlare di bilanci perde totalmente di senso.
E ve lo dice uno con la calcolatrice sempre in mano.
Evidentemente le regole non valgono per tutti, e alcuni sono più uguali degli altri.
Non so più cosa dire, e la voglia di tifare per il resto della stagione mi sta passando.

Quest'estate ultima chiamata: un altro mercato da barboni e torno in sciopero del tifo come la stagione 2016-2017.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Noi 7 milioni li diamo al sanremese, evvaiiiiii


Ehhhh ma vuoi mettere l'adrenalina che ti porta?" E la cosa bella è che decide lui cosa fare con noi , se vuole rinnovare rinnova, se vuole giocare titolare gioca...sono senza parole. Una gestione così schifosa faccio davvero fatica a ricordarla. 
Maldini dovrebbe smettere di fare l'amicone dei calciatori, sarà arrivata l'ora di usare il metodo Moggi caro Paolo?


----------



## Pit96 (25 Gennaio 2022)

> Chi scambierebbe il proprio attaccante con il nostro Ibra tra le prime 7? Secondo me solo la juve. L'Inter ha Lautaro, il Napoli ha Osimhen, la Roma Abraham che si sta ancora ambientando, la Lazio ha Immobile che fa sempre 20 gol in scioltezza, l'Atalanta ha Zapata



Solo due giorni fa scrivevo questo. Ora mi tocca smentirmi, anche la juve avrà un attaccante migliore dei nostri. Ultimi tra le top 7... Ci vuole assolutamente una svolta in estate. Con l'aggiunta che ora sarà molto complicato qualificarsi per la Champions, motivo per il quale dicevo che la partita più importante era quella con la juve (mentre i nostri sono scesi in campo senza un minimo di cattiveria), altro che Inter


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Solo due giorni fa scrivevo questo. Ora mi tocca smentirmi, anche la juve avrà un attaccante migliore dei nostri. Ultimi tra le top 7... Ci vuole assolutamente una svolta in estate. Con l'aggiunta che ora sarà molto complicato qualificarsi per la Champions, motivo per il quale dicevo che la partita più importante era quella con la juve (mentre i nostri sono scesi in campo senza un minimo di cattiveria), altro che Inter


Tra le prime undici abbiamo indubbiamo il reparto di prime punte più scarso


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pedullà partito...

" Vlahovic ci ha fatto un brutta figura, il passaggio determinante è stata l’apertura alla Juventus dopo le parole di Pradè. 
Alla luce di quanto detto da Commisso con le sue parole dedicate alla Juventus, ti sei dovuto costituire perchè Vlahovic voleva solo la Juventus. 
Vlahovic è meglio che non spieghi nulla perchè ci sono modi e modi di fare le cose. 
Se 15 giorni fa il presidente Commisso dice che la Juventus è il marcio del calcio italiano mi aspetto una gestione diversa, dal punto di vista sportivo per la Fiorentina è un naufragio degno del Titanic, non è rimasto nemmeno il pianista, senza che nessuno si offenda.
Hai dato la squadra ad un allenatore importante che te la sta facendo volare e *gli hai tolto Van Basten a gennaio*, è difficile in corsa rimpiazzarlo. "


Van Basten    

meno male che le bestemmie non sono più reato


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vedrai che Allegri con il suo non gioco , punti te ne porta più del nostro con il " bel gioco"


Vlahovic attaccante perfetto per acciughina. Tante partite finite zero a zero o 1 a 1 sarebbero finite 1 a zero e 2 a 1.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma tutte le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Vlahovic alla Juventus. E' fatta. Alla Fiorentina andranno 75 mln di euro. Come già riferito, stipendio da 7 mln contratto per 5 anni.


Io non capisco di che si lamentano certi tifosi da bar....loro hanno Vlahovic, certo....

.....ma noi abbiamo i leggendari "conti della Belva" ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Solo due giorni fa scrivevo questo. Ora mi tocca smentirmi, anche la juve avrà un attaccante migliore dei nostri. Ultimi tra le top 7... Ci vuole assolutamente una svolta in estate. Con l'aggiunta che ora sarà molto complicato qualificarsi per la Champions, motivo per il quale dicevo che la partita più importante era quella con la juve (mentre i nostri sono scesi in campo senza un minimo di cattiveria), altro che Inter



Mi piace la tua speranza. Sfortunatamente in estate arriverà l'ennesima mazzata anche per te  

Ci sono troppi ruoli in cui dover intervenire in maniera massiccia.
Attaccante,trequartista,esterno destro,centrocampista centrale,difensore centrale,terzino sinistro come ricambio di Theo,difensore come ricambio di Gabbia (che dovrà andare via in prestito),secondo portiere e probabilmente un altro centrocampista per sostituire krunic (non succederà mai,ma lo spero sempre).

E di tutti questi acquisti da fare,almeno 3-4 sono per posti da titolare.
Quindi non è che andiamo a prendere un altro bidone in stile Messias,a noi servono titolari.

E noi più rimandiamo (come in questa stagione con il difensore,trequartista e l'esterno destro) più i giocatori da acquistare si accumuleranno e più salterà fuori la scusa del "non possiamo prendere mezza rosa in un unica sessione di mercato"


----------



## Butcher (25 Gennaio 2022)

Addio 4° posto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque che brutto deve essere tifare fiorentina ed essere la succursale della squadra che piu odi in assoluto? 
Peggio di ogni incubo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

La Fiorentina si conferma squadra senza alcuna ambizione. Comunque complimenti alla Juve per il nuovo acquisto.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi piace la tua speranza. Sfortunatamente in estate arriverà l'ennesima mazzata anche per te
> 
> Ci sono troppi ruoli in cui dover intervenire in maniera massiccia.
> Attaccante,trequartista,esterno destro,centrocampista centrale,difensore centrale,terzino sinistro come ricambio di Theo,difensore come ricambio di Gabbia (che dovrà andare via in prestito),secondo portiere e probabilmente un altro centrocampista per sostituire krunic (non succederà mai,ma lo spero sempre).
> ...


Non è una speranza la mia, è un'esigenza. Dobbiamo prendere un grande attaccante, non ci sono scuse. L'anno prossimo dobbiamo partire per vincere lo scudetto, ma non come quest'anno che lo facciamo solo a parole, bisogna farlo presentandosi con una rosa da scudetto. 
Punta, trequartista (ma ci dovremo accontentare di Adli credo) ed esterno destro titolare. Sono le priorità assolute (due di queste dovevano essere già state coperte quest'anno, ma non hanno preso nessuno di adeguato). Queste dovrebbero essere gli acquisti che completerebbero la rosa di oggi. 
Poi bisogna vedere le partenze: va via Kessie? Va sostituito degnamente
Va via Romagnoli? Va preso un sostituito (e ben più forte dato che Kjaer non è una certezza dal punto di vista fisico). 
Fatto questo, indispensabile, per il resto possiamo accontentarci di quello che abbiamo, anche Billy Ballo


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dopo questa caporetto totale con Gosens all'inter e Vlahovic alla juve, parlare di bilanci perde totalmente di senso.
> E ve lo dice uno con la calcolatrice sempre in mano.
> Evidentemente le regole non valgono per tutti, e alcuni sono più uguali degli altri.
> Non so più cosa dire, e la voglia di tifare per il resto della stagione mi sta passando.
> ...


Meno male che anche voi tifosi pro-proprietà avete aperto gli occhi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Meno male che anche voi tifosi pro-proprietà avete aperto gli occhi.


Io dico da quest'estate che l'estate 2022 sarà decisiva perchè avremo spazio di manovra e avremo smaltito la crisi covid, li si capirà se si vuole investire o meno.
Fino ad allora, il giudizio è sospeso.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io dico da quest'estate che l'estate 2022 sarà decisiva perchè avremo spazio di manovra e avremo smaltito la crisi covid, li si capirà se si vuole investire o meno.
> Fino ad allora, il giudizio è sospeso.


Ho paura che rimarrai deluso.

p.s. sei sicuro che avremo spazio di manovra? Per avere più spazio di manovra devi finire tra le prime quattro, sei sicuro, a questo punto, che ci finiremo?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che si fionderanno a chiedere informazioni su Scamacca,2 anni più vecchio di Vlahovic,con molti meno goal segnati in Serie A,con carattere di M e con il padre che...lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Fortunatamente si limiteranno a chiedere informazioni al Sassuolo,così,giusto per far vedere che stanno provando a lavorare.
> Alla fine arriverà Giovinco a parametro 0.


Scamacca lo devi pagare......verbo non contemplato dalla nostra dirigenza, e poi c'è l'Inter su di lui, come vice dzeko.

A sto punto su belotti rimaniamo solo noi, che gioia.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque che brutto deve essere tifare fiorentina ed essere la succursale della squadra che piu odi in assoluto?
> Peggio di ogni incubo.


Attenzione.

Si è no, se ti fai pagare profumatamente i giocatori puoi investire i soldi per rafforzare la squadra.

Diciamo quante è brutto tifare Milan che i giocatori lì regala.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ho letto che ci sarebbero dei problemi riguardanti la commissione ai procuratori di Vlahovic. Chiedono 18 milioni!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Attenzione.
> 
> Si è no, se ti fai pagare profumatamente i giocatori puoi investire i soldi per rafforzare la squadra.
> 
> Diciamo quante è brutto tifare Milan che i giocatori lì regala.


ma secondo te a Firenze son contenti di perdere il loro top player nel bel mezzo della stagione? Oggi passavo per Pontevecchio e c'era uno striscione cotnro Commisso. Sai cosa frega ai tifosi di monetizzare milione più milione meno. Siamo noi che ormai stiamo con la calcolatrice in mano per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## sacchino (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Come Bernardeschi, perchè se è come Chiesa siamo fregati.


Ma anche come Felipe Melo


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma secondo te a Firenze son contenti di perdere il loro top player nel bel mezzo della stagione? Oggi passavo per Pontevecchio e c'era uno striscione cotnro Commisso. Sai cosa frega ai tifosi di monetizzare milione più milione meno. Siamo noi che ormai stiamo con la calcolatrice in mano per qualsiasi cosa.


I tifosi non sono tutti uguali, quelli con il sale in zucca di fronte a perdere un giocatore a zero puoi stare certo che non si mette contro commisso.poi ci sono gli altri tifosi che hanno un altro modo di pensare diciamo un Po superficiale e quello è un altro discorso.

Non ti conosco ma penso appartieni al primo tifoso come me.

Purtroppo se si lamentano loro noi cosa dovremmo fare di preciso visto che lì regaliamo.....
C'è un problema di fondo, il rapporto dirigente giocatori da noi.

Un dirigente non deve eassere lamicone dei giocatori non esiste. Ognuno deve fare il proprio lavoro, le distanze si devono mantenere, perché la troppa confidenza porta solo a grossi problemi.

Ne abbiamo conferma. Maldini può diventare un buon dirigente ma solo se si comporta da dirigente e non D'Amico.

Il problema che quando se ne accorgerà non si sa se avrà ancora il tempo per rimediare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I tifosi non sono tutti uguali, quelli con il sale in zucca di fronte a perdere un giocatore a zero puoi stare certo che non si mette contro commisso.poi ci sono gli altri tifosi che hanno un altro modo di pensare diciamo un Po superficiale e quello è un altro discorso.
> 
> Non ti conosco ma penso appartieni al primo tifoso come me.
> 
> ...


che la situazione del Milan debba cambiare è fuor di discussione, che la gestione di Vlahovic da parte di Commisso sia un modello in tal senso sono meno convinto.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> che la situazione del Milan debba cambiare è fuor di discussione, che la gestione di Vlahovic da parte di Commisso sia un modello in tal senso sono meno convinto.


Quindi come si doveva comportare?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi come si doveva comportare?


venderlo in estate era così impossibile? o estate scorsa a sto punto.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2022)

I milanisti ormai fanno i conti con le tasche degli altri.. sperano magari nel fallimento.. Gli altri vincono e noi pensiamo ai conti. Evviva hurraaa hurraaa huraaaa


----------



## Calemme (27 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I milanisti ormai fanno i conti con le tasche degli altri.. sperano magari nel fallimento.. Gli altri vincono e noi pensiamo ai conti. Evviva hurraaa hurraaa huraaaa


Ma il senso di andare ad elogiare ogni volta le operazione degli avversari e denigrare il Milan quale sarebbe? Che qua Vlahovic, quando era accostato a noi, veniva visto come l'ultimo dei cessi. Vanno girando con una squadra imbarazzante, sono a -7, se non gli riesce la qualificazione a furia di ladrate come l'anno scorso, devono vendersi pure la Fiat a momenti, e dobbiamo andare ad elogiare tutto ciò. Ma per cortesia.


----------



## Manue (27 Gennaio 2022)

Non si può paragonare ai giocatori arrivati a 0 del Milan, perché se qualcuno si fosse presentando con 75 mln per Donnarumma ad 1 anno e mezzo dalla scadenza contratto, l’avremmo ceduto


----------



## Tsitsipas (27 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> venderlo in estate era così impossibile? o estate scorsa a sto punto.


La gestione della fiorentina da parte di commisso è da dilettante.

arriva e si trova Montella sulla panchina. Montella fa malissimo, si salvano all'ultima giornata, ma lo conferma per l'anno dopo.
Inizia l'anno dopo con Montella e dopo 7 partite lo licenzia. E prende Iachini perché ha paura di retrocedere. Giocano da cani, si salvano all'ultimo.
L'anno dopo cosa fa? Riparte con Iachini. La viola va malissimo e lo esonera. Chiama Prandelli, ex allenatore da anni. Alla fine richiamano Iachini per salvarsi.

Nel frattempo il buon Rocco vende i gioielli di Della Valle. Ovvero Chiesa alla juventus, Veretout e Simeone e altri ancora. Ora finalmente dopo anni si trova un buon allenatore e la squadra per andare in Europa. E cosa fa? Vende Vlahovic a metà stagione. sempre alla juventus.

Cosa ho ottenuto commisso in questi 3 anni?


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> venderlo in estate era così impossibile? o estate scorsa a sto punto.


Sai i treni si prendono quando pasiano,nessuno sa se ripassano.

Lo si poteva vendere in estate, e se poi non era più possibile?

È fondamentale prendere il momento, nessuno sa il futuro.


----------



## KingSheva (27 Gennaio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> La gestione della fiorentina da parte di commisso è da dilettante.
> 
> arriva e si trova Montella sulla panchina. Montella fa malissimo, si salvano all'ultima giornata, ma lo conferma per l'anno dopo.
> Inizia l'anno dopo con Montella e dopo 7 partite lo licenzia. E prende Iachini perché ha paura di retrocedere. Giocano da cani, si salvano all'ultimo.
> ...



soldi e plusvalenze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> soldi e plusvalenze



Noi i soldi li schifiamo e le plusvalenze preferiamo farla fare ad...altri.
Molto meglio perderli a 0€


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2022)

La Fiorentina ha incassato 70 milioni da un giocatore che sarebbe andato via gratis tra 18 mesi.

Operazione fenomenale. Ora lo potranno sostituire.

Noi, ecco, già sapete.


----------



## sunburn (27 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha incassato 70 milioni da un giocatore che sarebbe andato via gratis tra 18 mesi.
> 
> Operazione fenomenale. Ora lo potranno sostituire.
> 
> Noi, ecco, già sapete.


Quanto ci hanno offerto per Donnarumma e Calhanoglu tra gennaio e agosto 2020?

Ecco…


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quanto ci hanno offerto per Donnarumma e Calhanoglu tra gennaio e agosto 2020?
> 
> Ecco…



Peccato che stia capitando solo a noi, roba mai vista prima nel calcio.
4 giocatori in 12 mesi.

Ma se qualcuno lo reputa normale, va bene cosi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha incassato 70 milioni da un giocatore che sarebbe andato via gratis tra 18 mesi.
> 
> Operazione fenomenale. Ora lo potranno sostituire.
> 
> Noi, ecco, già sapete.


incassato è una parola grossa,la juve pagherà nel duemilamai come per chiesa


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sai i treni si prendono quando pasiano,nessuno sa se ripassano.
> 
> Lo si poteva vendere in estate, e se poi non era più possibile?
> 
> È fondamentale prendere il momento, nessuno sa il futuro.


Perché lo sapevamo tutti che sarebbe andato via a 0 tranne quei pampascioni in dirigenza.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> venderlo in estate era così impossibile? o estate scorsa a sto punto.


l'hanno venduto nel momento migliore e al prezzo più alto possibile. In estate non avrebbero incassato così tanto a un anno dalla scadenza.
Operazione perfetta da parte della Fiorentina, c'è poco da dire. Così si fa se hai un giocatore che sai che non potrai mai trattenere.

Ora bisogna vedere come utilizzano i soldi incassati. Vediamo come chiudono il cerchio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dopo questa caporetto totale con Gosens all'inter e Vlahovic alla juve, parlare di bilanci perde totalmente di senso.
> E ve lo dice uno con la calcolatrice sempre in mano.
> Evidentemente le regole non valgono per tutti, e alcuni sono più uguali degli altri.
> Non so più cosa dire, e la voglia di tifare per il resto della stagione mi sta passando.
> ...


ill FPF è sospeso.
non ci sono regole.
e anche se non fosse sospeso solo noi siam così insignificanti da farci squalificare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque che brutto deve essere tifare fiorentina ed essere la succursale della squadra che piu odi in assoluto?
> Peggio di ogni incubo.


si però alla luce dei fatti gli han dato solo inculate per ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però alla luce dei fatti gli han dato solo inculate per ora.


Beh, Baggio e Chiesa non direi proprio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> La gestione della fiorentina da parte di commisso è da dilettante.
> 
> arriva e si trova Montella sulla panchina. Montella fa malissimo, si salvano all'ultima giornata, ma lo conferma per l'anno dopo.
> Inizia l'anno dopo con Montella e dopo 7 partite lo licenzia. E prende Iachini perché ha paura di retrocedere. Giocano da cani, si salvano all'ultimo.
> ...


se fossi abituato come noi a regalare i giocatori a zero cpairesti che venderlo a 75M non è certo imbarazzante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, Baggio e Chiesa non direi proprio...


va be parlo dell'era moderna.

60M per chiesa per me è un'inculata. 18 gol in 2 stagioni vincendo niente e adesso vediamo come torna.


----------

